# Anybody ever tried Apricot for smoking?



## rexxer (Apr 29, 2012)

A friend cut down two Apricot and two apple trees. Never tried apricot. What do you think?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2012)

I would sure try it if I had some and I'd snag all the apple I could too.


----------



## rexxer (May 6, 2012)

Just got lucky and scored on some plum and pear also.Seems where I live people are more than happy to help a person out. When friends found out that I was smoking as a hobby I received all kinds of offers for free wood. I even had a offer on a free truck load of hickory.  I do like sharing my smoked meats so its pretty good for all.


----------

